# Divac: "If we bring the team I think we should bring, we're going to win"



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Vlade's Olympic pick? Take one guess 



> Divac insists, whether he's playing or not and no matter whom Team USA has on its roster-in-flux, that the Serbs are going to be hard to beat in Greece, where Peja Stojakovic is revered as a virtual demigod from his time with PAOK.
> 
> "If we bring the team I think we should bring," Divac said, "we're going to win."
> 
> ...


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Vlade is promoting Perovic, Krstic because he is the president of their club- Partizan, I think Gurovic, Tomasevic, Milojevic, Askrabic will eventually gain spots in S&M national team infront of Cabarkapa, Perovic, Krstic and Milicic...


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

*hmm . . .*

Not to burst Vlade's bubble, but the US can send a MUCH more talented team to Greece that should defeat Serbia, the problem would be team unity. If team USA can play together, then chances are very good they would win. They have such amazing athleticism that would overwhelm the Serbs. But the ex-Yugo team does have great shooting and teamwork. 

Look at this "weak" Dream Team

PG-not sure about point guard, everyone who played it in the qualifying tourney is hurt, so I'll go with Stephon Marbury 6'2", stronger, quicker, and faster then just about any other pg
SG-Lebron James 6'8"; he has indicated that he would like to partake in this event. Would be a matchup nightmare with point guard skills and a power forward's body. A little young and inexperienced 
SF-Kevin Garnett 7'1"; this freak MIGHT play :gopray: if he does the US has an outstanding chance of winning 
PF-Amare Stoudemire 6'10"; has indicated he would play, he would create insane mismatches because of his athleticism. 
C-Jermaine O'Neal 6'11"/Tim Duncan 7'0"; if TD can't play, then Jeramain O'Neal would be the next logical replacement

Bench-
F/C Elton Brand 6'8": strong rebounder would fill in at C or PF
G/F Paul Pierce 6'6" great scorer would provide lift off the bench
G Ray Allen 6'5" terrific shooter would use the international three point line to his advantage
SF- Carmelo Anthony: I doubt he will be on the team, but a nice young scorer to bring some offense into the game.

Possible other players who might play;

Tracy McGrady, Kobe Bryant, Jason Kidd, Allen Iverson, Shaquille O'Neal, Kenyon Martin, Baron Davis, and probably a few more . . .

IF the US took the 2003 Olympic Qualifying team, then the DT would win rather easily. The problem is that all the players listed above are hurt/considering not playing. :sigh:

With the team that I listed, a Serbia-US game would be close, but the US would have a HUGE athleticism advantage, as well as some serious size and strength. The Yugo's I'm sure are great at the intangibles, like screens, jump shots, passing, and chemistry. But I would still say that the US has an advantage . . .


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

Weak USA teams don't win anymore.

Andre Miller
Pierce
Marion
Brand 
J. Oneal

this team have lost to Spain, Argentina and Serbia in the 2002 world championship. If the USA really want the gold medal they better send their best players to Greece.


----------



## Virtuoso (Jan 26, 2004)

> Weak USA teams don't win anymore.
> 
> Andre Miller
> Pierce
> ...


You seriously think that these players are worse than the S&M players from 2002?  

The US lost to better teams, not better players, remember this please. Better teams, not better players.

Oh yeah before I forget to mention, the US lost to better teams, not better players.

Note (aka excuses): 

-the US lost to the Yugos 81-78
-they US lost to Argentina the night before
- they US were up by *10 POINTS* at the start of the fourth quarter  
-Shawn Marion did not play in this game! (injury)
-Elton Brand played *3 minutes* (injury)
-Reggie miller played with bad ankle sprain
-The US shot a better percentage than Yugo, Yugo shot something like 37%...

Incredible yes?

Oh yeah, not to mention the entire 2002 WC was a fluke by the US, why? The passers didn't pass, the shooters couldn't shot, and the low post players didn't "post well". :laugh: 

This won't happen again, I know Americans underestimate european basketball but these days europeans grossly undervalue American basketball, these attitudes will change after the games.


----------



## plop (Mar 17, 2004)

Man, you tough. relax:buddies: 
But you are right:yes:


----------

